# [OT] Donne Hacker: queste Chimere!

## Detronizator

E' da un paio di anni che cerco di trovare risposta a questa mia domanda: esistono secondo voi, quì in italia, Donne Hacher (informatiche)?

E se no (come fino ad ora ho costatato) perché?

Io studio Informatico presso la Fede 2 di Napoli: ci sono donne studentesse di informatica, ma di Hacker? Donne che trovano interessante come me leggersi manualoni interi col solo intento di trovare C-FLAGS ottimali per la propria architettura? Che non riescono a fare una battuta tra amici, senza alludere a qualcosa come uno "Scheduler", o un "Interrupt"? Che con la stessa assiduità di un Hacker si dedicano di notte alla propria passione?

E' vero, ho dato per scontate molte cose: ad esempio che "un Hacker lavori di notte". Ma... in fondo, penso sia vero.

Donne Hacker, fatevi sentire. E magari vedere  :Wink: !

----------

## Neomubumba

Ciao,

Io ho votato per un uomo che usa il computer ma mi interesserebbe molto divantare un hacker (nel senso vero e non di un cracker).

Mi sapresti consigliare qualche buona lettura al riguardo (magari in italiano visto che so poco inglese)?

Grazie comunque e Ciao Ciao!!!!

----------

## anborn

 *Neomumba wrote:*   

> Io ho votato per un uomo che usa il computer ma mi interesserebbe molto divantare un hacker (nel senso vero e non di un cracker).
> 
> Mi sapresti consigliare qualche buona lettura al riguardo (magari in italiano visto che so poco inglese)?

 

 :Confused:   ...cerco di trattenere i commenti... sarebbero flame inutili...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Per quanto riguarda il sondaggio: una donna così la conosco.. o almeno.. la conoscevo...

Anb

----------

## Detronizator

Oddio, stai dicendo una cosa simile a:

"vorrei diventare una persona matura" o "vorrei non essere più di cultura derivativo-cristiana"!  :Wink: 

Non ti posso consigliare nulla, perché non c'é il manuale "How-To become an Hacker". Se hai notato io ho indicato "Hacker (informatico)" appositamente. Io conosco tanti "Hacker (musicisti/fiorai)". Ora stà a te capire cosa intendo dire.

Se mi ritengo un Hacker? Bhé, si. Si perché se prendo una "definizione" di questo termine (che non sia così bacata da riferirsi solo agli Hacker Informatici) mi ci ritrovo a pieno. Anche se parlare di "definizione" riferendomi ad un modo d'essere, mi pare tanto di fare "catalogazione e generalizzazione" dell'animo umano.

Volutamente, non mi dilungo a spiegarti il mio pensiero e ne a descriverti o indicarti numerosissime disquisizioni psico-socio-filosofiche sugli Hacker e sulla loro natura. 

Ti indico un libro da leggere: Cultura Hacker (con prefazione di Torvalds).

Ciao.

ps La mia risposta é pesantemente OT. Se ti interessa il discorso, apri un Topic alternativo.

----------

## Detronizator

 *anborn wrote:*   

>  *Neomumba wrote:*   Io ho votato per un uomo che usa il computer ma mi interesserebbe molto divantare un hacker (nel senso vero e non di un cracker).
> 
> Mi sapresti consigliare qualche buona lettura al riguardo (magari in italiano visto che so poco inglese)? 
> 
>   ...cerco di trattenere i commenti... sarebbero flame inutili... 
> ...

 

Certe volte bisogna "perdonare"  :Wink:  In fondo penso che tutti (nella nostra epoca e cultura), quando si sono scontrati con per la prima volta con il termine "Hacker" l'hanno fatto pensando solo ad un occhialuto-brufoloso-asociale che usava il PC per "distruggere il bullo della scuola".

La nostra cultura é PESANTEMENTE bacata dalla TV e dalla Trash-Info.

ps Stanotte mi sento molto buono.  :Razz: 

----------

## anborn

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Certe volte bisogna "perdonare"

 

Le donne hacker??   :Razz:   ..ehh già..   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Certe volte bisogna "perdonare"

 

..e infatti non ho sparato a zero...  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ti posso consigliare nulla, perché non c'é il manuale "How-To become an Hacker". Se hai notato io ho indicato "Hacker (informatico)" appositamente. Io conosco tanti "Hacker (musicisti/fiorai)". Ora stà a te capire cosa intendo dire.
> 
> 

 

Oddio, qualcosa ci sarebbe.

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sapresti consigliare qualche buona lettura al riguardo (magari in italiano visto che so poco inglese)?
> 
> 

 

Personalmente ti consiglio un libro di inglese  :Rolling Eyes: 

A parte i saggi (come quello che ti ha indicato Detronizator) sempre interessanti, se quello che cerchi é letteratura tecnica in italiano é raro trovare qualcosa di aggiornato ed approfondito.

----------

## Detronizator

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Detronizator wrote:*   
> 
> Non ti posso consigliare nulla, perché non c'é il manuale "How-To become an Hacker". Se hai notato io ho indicato "Hacker (informatico)" appositamente. Io conosco tanti "Hacker (musicisti/fiorai)". Ora stà a te capire cosa intendo dire.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Ok. Ma io penso che non si possa "studiare un manuale/libro/testo/*" per diventare un Hacker. E' una questione di "mente" che prescinde da quello che studi, da quello che ti appassiona o cose così. CMQ, siamo OT. Ripeto: se interessa l'argomento, aprite un Thread parallelo!  :Wink: 

----------

## JokerMaN

ehm... dopo X post OT torno all'argomento principale... donne hacker, o anche solo un attimo smanettone non ne conosco, ma ne ho viste alcune lavorare. all'hackit 2000 o 2001, quello a bologna insomma, c'era sta ragazza che era l'apoteosi del cyberpunk, e davanti a una tastiera l'ho vista solo per un attimo, ma mi è sembrato di riconoscere un po di stile... cmq è moooolto mitizzato il concetto di donna hacker, e sarebbe molto figo trovare una ragazza con cui poter parlare di sysrq vmware xfree e kernel 2.6 senza dover tutte le volte spiegare la differenza fra un file una cartella e un link   :Twisted Evil: 

a proposito... se la suddetta girl si riconosce nella descrizione io sono qua   :Laughing: 

----------

## shanghai

'Ste donne devono essere come le Sirene o i fantasmi... visioni inafferrabili.

Io conosco una ragazza che ha perfino scritto dei virus, però se le parlo di Linux dice che lei preferisce Windows "perché si tratta di scelte e responsabilità"  :Shocked: 

Tra l'altro, non è italiana  :Laughing: 

----------

## koma

Io non trovo molto professionale mettere Hacker un hacker come tale viene conoscoiuto e disconosciuto cioè viene preso per chi non è nel vero linguaggio (spippolatori e br0z vari) come un pazzoide criminale che va in giro a bucherellare computer altrui senza scopo se non quello di fare danni.

Un hacker (cioè chi buca) nella maggior parte dei casi non è altro che gente copmune (professori studenti nonnette e casalinghe) che si cimentano nel provare a intrufolarsi in una macchina rendendola sicura e cancellando le proprie tracce. Questo è il vero hacker chi invece si ritiene tale e sebbene ne abbia le capacità non le sfrutti per creare sicurezza ma bensì per rubare(e il termine è più che appropriato e ben punito dalla legge) dati non è altro che un volgare pirata informatico che nel 90% dei casi usa exploit non suoi e si vanta ircando con connessioni particolari (conosco gente che irca con virgilio.it e non è certo il webmaster) quindi mi chiedo non sarebbe meglio chiedersi se esistono programmatori e utenti e non user e hacker?

 :Smile:  Scusate non voglio fare un flame per favore rispondetemi in provato che non voglio creare casini. Se ritenete necessario canellate pure il mio 3d

----------

## bld

Premettendo che non ho capito per cosa intendi come "donne hacker". Credo che siano donne che sanno programmare, considerando l'esplosione del settore informatica da tre quattro anni a questa parte.

Per il resto qui http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hacker.html il concetto e' piu tosto chiaro sono 5 punti espliciti e' facile vedere se ne fai parte oppure no. Poi se uno usa il termina hacker per dire "esperto di informatica (di solito si riferisce alla sicurezza)" oppure per dire un intruso con scopi malEfici, basta un puo di buon senso per capirlo.

----------

## [Dozer]

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> E' da un paio di anni che cerco di trovare risposta a questa mia domanda: esistono secondo voi, quì in italia, Donne Hacher (informatiche)?

 

In it.comp.sicurezza.* (.varie, ma anche .virus) si possono trovare dei post molto interessanti di due  ragazze: DElyMith e Juliet. Se mi ricordo bene, la prima è di fede Slack, la seconda è una programmatrice in ambiente Win. Ho imparato molto leggendo i loro commenti.

E' da tanto che non lurko più con regolarità, quindi non so se frequentino ancora. Al caso, una ricerchina nello storico si rivelerà utile.

Al momento, tranne brevi altre apparizioni nei suddetti gruppi, non ho notizia di ulteriori donzelle. Se ne avessi dimenticata qualcuna, me ne scuso.

D o z e r

-- 

I love this fucking job. This job loves fucking me.

----------

## randomaze

Un amighista risponde ai requisiti posti?

----------

## silian87

Io ho messo hacker non per la mia bravura (  :Embarassed:  ) ma in quanto io non uso il computer come mezzo per fare qualcosa, ma lo uso per usarlo e basta!

Non se se mi sono spiegato...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## paolo

Le donne hacker sono come le ninfomani!

C'è chi dice di averne viste e qualcuno anche di averle conosciute ma nessuno ci crede  :Smile: 

P.

P.S.: La mia breve permanenza su internet dal 1994 ad oggi non mi ha concesso il lusso di conoscerne nessuna   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sparker

La mia esperienza di ragioniere programmatore (argh) + universitario informatica non mi ha permesso di conoscere donne hacker.

E tutte le assistenti femmina che conosco lavorano con docenti teorici...

----------

## koma

beh una donna hacker la conosco ma hacker come instendo io  :Smile:  l'unico problema? Era un uomo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Detronizator

 *koma wrote:*   

> Io non trovo molto professionale mettere Hacker un hacker come tale viene conoscoiuto e disconosciuto cioè viene preso per chi non è nel vero linguaggio (spippolatori e br0z vari) come un pazzoide criminale che va in giro a bucherellare computer altrui senza scopo se non quello di fare danni.
> 
> Un hacker (cioè chi buca) nella maggior parte dei casi non è altro che gente copmune (professori studenti nonnette e casalinghe) che si cimentano nel provare a intrufolarsi in una macchina rendendola sicura e cancellando le proprie tracce. Questo è il vero hacker chi invece si ritiene tale e sebbene ne abbia le capacità non le sfrutti per creare sicurezza ma bensì per rubare(e il termine è più che appropriato e ben punito dalla legge) dati non è altro che un volgare pirata informatico che nel 90% dei casi usa exploit non suoi e si vanta ircando con connessioni particolari (conosco gente che irca con virgilio.it e non è certo il webmaster) quindi mi chiedo non sarebbe meglio chiedersi se esistono programmatori e utenti e non user e hacker?
> 
>  Scusate non voglio fare un flame per favore rispondetemi in provato che non voglio creare casini. Se ritenete necessario canellate pure il mio 3d

 

Non ti offendere: ma non ho capito proprio cosa vuoi dire?!?!?!?   :Laughing: 

Potresti ripetere?

Ho inteso solo una "strana definizione di Hacker" (anzi, credo di aver capito che confondi Lammer con Cracker e con Hacker).

???

----------

## b10m

Il numero di "donne" mi spinge a cambiare lavoro  :Smile: 

----------

## Detronizator

Cacchio, davvero siamo veramente così a corto di donne? Insomma, in questo forum non ce ne é una?  :Shocked: 

----------

## anborn

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Insomma, in questo forum non ce ne é una? 

 

Uhmm... ora capisco lo scopo di questo topic... quello che in gergo militare si chiama "reclutamento"  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Diggs

Non mi stupirei se esistessero donne "hacker"... O perlomeno se esistono e nessuno sa nulla significa che sanno essere "silenziose" eeehe.

Da quello che so io "hacker" è colui che "smanetta e migliora" il kernel linux [o cmq sia qualuqneu kernel di un OS sia], "cracker" è quello che usa gli script kiddies e va a divertirsi nei pc altrui eeehe.

----------

## shev

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> Cacchio, davvero siamo veramente così a corto di donne? Insomma, in questo forum non ce ne é una? 

 

Ce ne sono diverse, almeno quattro o cinque (non faccio i nomi perchè so che ne lascerei fuori almeno una e non vorrei si offendesse. Così almeno se si offendono si offendono tutte  :Laughing:   :Wink:  ).

Per il resto non intendo entrare in questo "OT da bar sport" quindi non aggiungo altro (ok, è una frase a rischio flame, ma conto sul vostro autocontrollo... e la repressione dei moderatori. Come? E' un abuso di potere? Certo che lo è! A che serve il potere se non per abusarne?!   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Come? E' un abuso di potere? Certo che lo è! A che serve il potere se non per abusarne?!   )

 

la frase corretta é: "se non ad essere abusato". Hai messo "il potere" come soggetto, quindi...  :Wink:  Per renderla piu' leggibile, avresti dovuto scrivere: "a che serve avere potere, se non ad abusarne?"

P.S.: A che serve rompere le balle a un moderatore, se non a lasciargli dimostrare tuuuuttta la sua magnanimità  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## cloc3

Mi sono votato donna.

Non è vero, ma mi veniva da piangere.

----------

## bld

sarebbe curioso trovare una donna hacker tipo lcamtuf ma non credo che esista   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT:

Forse mi sbaglio speedyGrl e' la ragazza di sk8. Forse questo spiega tutto hehehe

----------

## Detronizator

 *anborn wrote:*   

>  *Detronizator wrote:*   Insomma, in questo forum non ce ne é una?  
> 
> Uhmm... ora capisco lo scopo di questo topic... quello che in gergo militare si chiama "reclutamento"  

 

Giuro che non é così!  :Wink: 

E' una problematica, a parer mio, seria: quanti di voi sentono il peso, insieme alle rispettive amiche/ragazze della loro "passione spasmodica" (per chi ce l'ha ovviamente) per l'informatica?

Io comincio a pensare che l'Informatica stia diventando una "piaga sociale"  :Wink: 

----------

## bld

Ancora, non si capisce cosa intendi per hacker, pero la signora Yvette credo che si avicina abbastanza al termine

http://yvetteagostini.it/index.html

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io almeno una donna hacker l'ho conosciuta. Anche se non studiava informatica di cose ne sapeva e molto piu' di me.

----------

## bld

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io almeno una donna hacker l'ho conosciuta. Anche se non studiava informatica di cose ne sapeva e molto piu' di me.

 

Una donna che sa talmente taneo e non e' in questo settore e' varemente una cosa molto piu affascinante..  :Razz: 

----------

## Detronizator

Ora genererò (forse) un Flame: parlando con un paio di loro (indicate, per altro, da qualcuno di voi) viene fuori che "se la credono un pò" o, per lo meno, un Informatico Uomo é "più umile" (informaticamente parlando).

Sarà che sono in poche?  :Wink: 

ps Capisco anche che il campione é ridottissimo... ma anche gli elementi totali lo sono!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> un Informatico Uomo é "più umile" (informaticamente parlando).

 

In questi giorni sto cercando di leggere il libro di Kevin D. Mitnick (che é uomo) e ti garantisco che quello l'umiltà non sa neanche dove stia di casa.

----------

## zioponics

Ok, visti i risultati del poll volevo tirarvi su un po il morale, annunciandovi che DONNE HACKERS ESISTONO, le ho localizzate  :Cool:  .  Visitate codesto sito:   :Laughing: 

 :Arrow:  http://www.l0t3k.org/

----------

## bld

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Detronizator wrote:*   un Informatico Uomo é "più umile" (informaticamente parlando). 
> 
> In questi giorni sto cercando di leggere il libro di Kevin D. Mitnick (che é uomo) e ti garantisco che quello l'umiltà non sa neanche dove stia di casa.

 

the art of deception? ma e' bello come libro? L'avevo visto tempo fa in inglese e costava tantissimo.

----------

## bld

 *zioponics wrote:*   

> Ok, visti i risultati del poll volevo tirarvi su un po il morale, annunciandovi che DONNE HACKERS ESISTONO, le ho localizzate  .  Visitate codesto sito:  
> 
>  http://www.l0t3k.org/

 

Gia, poi se assomigliano anche un po a sophie marceau..

----------

## MyZelF

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In questi giorni sto cercando di leggere il libro di Kevin D. Mitnick (che é uomo) e ti garantisco che quello l'umiltà non sa neanche dove stia di casa.

 

L'arte dell'inganno? ... in effetti Mitnick e' tra gli uomini piu' spocchiosi al mondo, ma probabilmente se lo puo' permettere...   :Laughing:  Quel libro rimane comunque una lettura divertente, imho.

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> L'arte dell'inganno? ... in effetti Mitnick e' tra gli uomini piu' spocchiosi al mondo, ma probabilmente se lo puo' permettere...   Quel libro rimane comunque una lettura divertente, imho.

 

Si, ma in alcuni punti se la tira talmente tanto che é quasi insopportabile. 

Comunque la lettura prosegue  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *bld wrote:*   

> the art of deception? ma e' bello come libro? L'avevo visto tempo fa in inglese e costava tantissimo.

 

Esatto bld (mi sono accorto solo ora che l'avevi citato anche tu   :Embarassed:  ). Da novembre e' disponibile la traduzione italiana, dovrebbe costare attorno ai 15 euro.

<ot>

per i fan di Mitnick c'e' anche Hackers 2...  :Wink:   (il film)

</ot>

----------

## randomaze

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   the art of deception? ma e' bello come libro? L'avevo visto tempo fa in inglese e costava tantissimo. 
> 
> Esatto bld (mi sono accorto solo ora che l'avevi citato anche tu   ). Da novembre e' disponibile la traduzione italiana, dovrebbe costare attorno ai 15 euro.

 

Ho il libro davanti. 15 esatti in copertina

----------

## shev

[OT]

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> <ot>
> 
> per i fan di Mitnick c'e' anche Hackers 2...   (il film)
> 
> </ot>

 

E per chi non lo sopporta c'è il libro di Shimomura, colui che ha incastrato Mitnick. Libro che ha ispirato il film hackers 2. Sicuramente una lettura piacevole e che permette di dare un giudizio più obiettivo sul "condor" e sfatare qualche mito.

[OT]

----------

## MyZelF

Già che ci sei dilla tutta!  :Wink: 

Il libro si chiama "Takedown" (il titolo è diventato "Hackers!" nella versione italiana  :Confused: ), di T. Shimomura e J. Markoff.

----------

## Sparker

[OT]

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E per chi non lo sopporta c'è il libro di Shimomura, colui che ha incastrato Mitnick. Libro che ha ispirato il film hackers 2. Sicuramente una lettura piacevole e che permette di dare un giudizio più obiettivo sul "condor" e sfatare qualche mito.
> 
> 

 

Un paio di sttimane fa ho visto il film. Adesso capisco perchè Mitnick non mi è risultato molto simpatico.

[/OT]

----------

## codadilupo

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Un paio di sttimane fa ho visto il film. Adesso capisco perchè Mitnick non mi è risultato molto simpatico.
> 
> [/OT]

 

Pensa che a me mitnik mi é risultato un po' piu' simpatico dopo aver visto il film... sarà che i superpoliziotti restano pur sempre dei poliziotti, ma a me shimomura (o come cavolo si scrive) m'ha dato l'idea di uno che se la tira piu' perché "lavora per le forze del bene" che per quel che (si suppone) sappia fare.

Rien a faire: il chierichetto hacker non posso tollerarlo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *Detronizator wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E se no (come fino ad ora ho costatato) perché?
> 
> 

 

In realtà non esiste nessuna ragione.

L'informatica è un espressione tecnologica della nostra società. E la tecnologia è la dimensione culturale che distingue la civiltà occidentale da tutte le altre.

Non c'è nessuna ragione per escludere le donne da una espressione culturale.

Se questo avviene nella realtà è molto preoccupante. E' come se la società cercasse, con questa manifestazione di pregiudizio insensato, di rinnegare se stessa.

----------

## codadilupo

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> L'informatica è un espressione tecnologica della nostra società. E la tecnologia è la dimensione culturale che distingue la civiltà occidentale da tutte le altre.

 

oddio, in realtà le tecnologie di qualsiasi altra civiltà (nello spazio e nel tempo) non hanno nulla da invidiare ai nostri motori a scoppio (vecchi di cent'anni).

Mi pare davvero difficile sostenere una tesi come quella su esposta.

Spero che tu fossi moooolto stanco, quando hai scritto   :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> Non c'è nessuna ragione per escludere le donne da una espressione culturale.

 

questo é chiaro, in teoria. Ma vogliamo vedere la pratica ? La pratica é che mia madre sa far andare la lavatrice, ma si perde nel videoregistratore.

Che un uomo conosce i motori delle auto, e una donna no.

Che il computer é per i ragazzini che giocano ad ammazzare gli alieni, e non per le femminuccie.

Non c'e' nessuna ragione per cui sia cosi', ma cosi' e'. Perché prima di tutto, prima di ogni pro-dotto, c'e' chi te lo deve vendere, e chi te lo deve vendere ha scelto i suoi target di riferimento.

E cosi' mia madre si sente sicura con la lavatrice, tu con il computer, i maschi con le auto, le femminuccie con i vestiti.

Liberarsi da quest'inganno e' giusto, ma negare che esista mi sembra ingenuo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## bld

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> [OT]
> 
>  *Shev wrote:*   
> 
> E per chi non lo sopporta c'è il libro di Shimomura, colui che ha incastrato Mitnick. Libro che ha ispirato il film hackers 2. Sicuramente una lettura piacevole e che permette di dare un giudizio più obiettivo sul "condor" e sfatare qualche mito.
> ...

 

Ma il film come si chiama esattamente? Hackers 2?

Boh, io ho letto un libro 2 anni fa.. mi pare, di Paolo Mastrolilli "Hackers: Pirati Informatici o ultima speranza per la liberta?" E devo dire che era scritto abbastanza bene, coglieva tutto l'ambiente difficile da descrivere ed estremamente vago che ce intorno a questi argomenti e devo dire che in america hanno un aproccio molto diverso dal nostro su certi aspetti. cmq a me non stava ne simpatico ne antipatico mitnick ma sentendo i vostri comenti, mi sta un po piu antipatico... 

ps.

Ho sentito dire che era molto piu bravo al social engineering che con il keybord. E tanti lo considerano "un idiota", nel senso del "inesperto al arte del intrusione" - se si puo definire arte una cosa del genere.. ma sono voci di coridoio alla fine..

----------

## MyZelF

 *bld wrote:*   

> Ma il film come si chiama esattamente? Hackers 2?
> 
> 

 

"Operation takedown" la versione originale, "Hackers 2" quella italiana.

----------

